# how to sell my shirts



## mikkel99 (Dec 2, 2010)

how to promote advertise and sell my shirts is there service or site or marketplace my shirts are already made my web site and ebay aren't working thanks


----------



## printingray (Apr 4, 2012)

Try to make an online store simple at wordpress which is cheap as well beneficial, at that platform you can earn easily.


----------



## ryan barker (Jul 21, 2011)

if there was such a magickal place where we could just throw a lot of money at them and have it all work out great, we'd all be doing it. the fact is there are too many t-shirt brands out there as it is and the advertising and marketing outlets are limited relative to a lot of other products. then what works for one person isn't applicable to another. 

it requires a lot of time, research, and despite how good your designs are, i don't know how you can avoid spending some money. people give up on their brands too early, and i believe a main cause of that is they don't have money to put into it, and if they do they want to see a return on their investment before it has enough time to be effective.

i would forget about ebay for a couple of reasons. one, it's a tough marketplace. two, if there's a problem it seems to favour the buyer. if you do very topical things and get them out fast, that appears to be how you can make a buck in that game. otherwise, if you have a brand, i wouldn't even bother.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

Not to preach but this is the same post that has happened 100's of times before you and will happen 100's of times after you.

People have this grand idea that you can design a shirt, stick it on the web and people will mysteriously find it and buy it.

You can spend $1,000's on SEO and you will never scratch the front of the list unless you have a niche market. 

A saying I have used many times - Sell it then make it. 

You have done it all backwards which 95% of people do.


----------



## ryan barker (Jul 21, 2011)

at this point, you have to play catch up by doing marketing. without marketing, you don't even know who your customers are. if you don't know who your customers are, you don't know where or how to spend your time and money. 

your market may demand a certain quality, style or colour of shirt. it's possible that what you have printed isn't what your customer is interested in at all, in which case you've just screwed yourself. in such a case ~ whoopsie! guess you've got some promo shirts, eh?  round 2 you would obviously provide what they want. that's a worst case scenario, but a possibility. 

to even begin to answer your question, do you have a website where we can check your wares out?


----------



## mikkel99 (Dec 2, 2010)

ryan barker said:


> at this point, you have to play catch up by doing marketing. without marketing, you don't even know who your customers are. if you don't know who your customers are, you don't know where or how to spend your time and money.
> 
> your market may demand a certain quality, style or colour of shirt. it's possible that what you have printed isn't what your customer is interested in at all, in which case you've just screwed yourself. in such a case ~ whoopsie! guess you've got some promo shirts, eh?  round 2 you would obviously provide what they want. that's a worst case scenario, but a possibility.
> 
> to even begin to answer your question, do you have a website where we can check your wares out?



my site is unitedstreetsaff.com


----------



## NonSequiturTees (Oct 19, 2012)

Whenever people ask about what I do I always talk about my business and never about my boring job. Whenever I have an opportunity I talk about how much people like my t-shirts (which is true) and 90% of the time they say they would like to see them. That has worked for me but may not for other people. Most of my t-shirts I have sold because someone recommended me. Use your charm. We all have it but most don't know it.


----------



## mikkel99 (Dec 2, 2010)

NonSequiturTees said:


> Whenever people ask about what I do I always talk about my business and never about my boring job. Whenever I have an opportunity I talk about how much people like my t-shirts (which is true) and 90% of the time they say they would like to see them. That has worked for me but may not for other people. Most of my t-shirts I have sold because someone recommended me. Use your charm. We all have it but most don't know it.[/QU
> 
> your right lol ok


----------



## mikkel99 (Dec 2, 2010)

NonSequiturTees said:


> Whenever people ask about what I do I always talk about my business and never about my boring job. Whenever I have an opportunity I talk about how much people like my t-shirts (which is true) and 90% of the time they say they would like to see them. That has worked for me but may not for other people. Most of my t-shirts I have sold because someone recommended me. Use your charm. We all have it but most don't know it.




is there a commission service i can use


----------



## ryan barker (Jul 21, 2011)

you can try something like cafepress. it doesn't sound as if you really want to put any real work into this. it takes more than a bad website, a couple of words in cursive written on an obvious template, a logo ripped off from warner bros., and, once i stopped to actually look at it and figure out what it was other than a blob, a black bird on a flag pole with a 'prohibited' mark over it (all of which i can't even begin to understand). sorry for being so rough on ya, my friend, but that ain't gonna cut it, no way. and you've already marked the price down? why?


----------



## Sport T (Nov 10, 2010)

You only have two designs available. I don't understand your brand and who you are targeting. Gonna have to be more creative to make it in this business.


----------



## GraphicsFactory (Jul 17, 2007)

1. You NEED to knock out the white areas in your banner. You have some background showing and some white. Very amateurish.
2. Not sure what your designs are relevant to.
3. The art quality is not retail standard. Lines are not sharp, image area bleeds together...etc. The bird is obviously clip art, because it is standing on a flat surface. It was obviously just placed on the flag pole.
4. Increase product selection.

Please don't take my criticism personally, just my observation.


----------



## moguttagame (Oct 20, 2012)

when are people gonna learn that u don't wanna buy a fake shirt? that is, a shirt that doesn't even EXIST in real life! fake shirts with fake graphics on top of it isn't foolin' ANYbody. u also have an Accessories section with no accessories, why set someone up for disappointment? & those designs & fonts are below ground zero on the creativity scale..


----------



## ryan barker (Jul 21, 2011)

forgot to mention the empty accessories page, glad you mentioned it. i hate seeing empty categories or 'under construction.' you know it's never going to get done....

see, i figure that people buying shirts online have definitely been to many sites and have seen the good and the bad. i'd imagine that they quickly get a sense of what's professionally done and what's hacked together.


----------



## manifest123 (Nov 7, 2012)

First you have to find out what your customers like then you accomadate what you can do and satisfy their needs through what you have found. You must find out what shirt quality people like then target your market based on what they like and what your trying to sell them without cheaping out and getting a bad rep


----------



## ryan barker (Jul 21, 2011)

andrew, i can hear the reply already: 'do you know of any good, cheap marketing services i can use?' lol. 

sorry, man, i know i'm beating up on you probably too much.  and this may be a little too bare-knuckled about it, but this ain't a game for everyone. get good or get buried, right?


----------



## manifest123 (Nov 7, 2012)

it all depends on you and your motivation to create ,present and sell while maintaining customers happy and commin back...too bad i have market strategy but no money to start my things goin, im still trying to find out which heat press to buy but once i have every thing i need off to promoting your clothing on the web or perhaps probably even a facebook page would help you out..


----------



## johnchesley (Jan 26, 2008)

I totally agree with Riderz Ready.


----------



## rlaubert (Aug 14, 2011)

I looked at your site. I cannot determine who the market is. Having been in business for many years as a consultant, trainer and other small businesses, the first thing I can say is identify your niche. Who are they? Where do they buy their stuff at now? What do they like? Why do they like it? 
I recently wrote a book on how to start an embroidery business. I spent a lot of time talking about finding a niche that is profitable BEFORE starting to spend any money. Identifying the niche will help you determine how to market to them and also determine if it will be profitable. Like others have stated, creating a product before you determine the need like kind of like putting the cart before the horse. You aren't going to get anywhere.


----------

